

Windows Azure pricing, SLA announced - sriramk
http://blogs.msdn.com/windowsazure/archive/2009/07/14/confirming-commercial-availability-and-announcing-business-model.aspx

======
blasdel
That is one unprofessional-looking web page -- using paragraphs starting with
'O' in super-narrow columns to represent a table rows? It's the most important
thing in the post and it's a confused wrapped jumble.

~~~
sriramk
[Disclaimer: I work on Windows Azure] This is just a blog post. My guess is
that their blog authoring tool messed up formatting. There should be some
prettier web pages out soon.

Though I wasn't involved with this one, I've been involved with past rollouts
and it is always a hassle to time the blog post along with the announcement
and something always slips by.

I will try and get the formatting fixed though.

------
costan
So... it's a cloud, but the database has to fit in one machine's RAM. Wow,
Microsoft. Wow.

Too bad. I was hoping they'd make a decent attempt at cloud hosting, so the
Google App Engine sees some competition, and we get better pricing overall.

